# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cardamine lyrata



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Cardamine lyrata* 
First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: Moderate
_Growth_: Grows fast in my high light tank.
_Pruning_: Simply cut the stems and replant or chuck them. It'll encourage bushy growth.
_Propagation_: Extremly easy to propagate
via cuttings.

_Experiences_: Fast growing plant that
gets into all the plants nearby, giving
a 'jungle' look. Nice color offers great contrast. Internodal roots are normal for this
plant but the dense growth covers them well.

_Planting_: Looks nice in the midground but
I've used it on the foreground for a while too.
Some people even use it in the background!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Cardamine lyrata* 
First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: Moderate
_Growth_: Grows fast in my high light tank.
_Pruning_: Simply cut the stems and replant or chuck them. It'll encourage bushy growth.
_Propagation_: Extremly easy to propagate
via cuttings.

_Experiences_: Fast growing plant that
gets into all the plants nearby, giving
a 'jungle' look. Nice color offers great contrast. Internodal roots are normal for this
plant but the dense growth covers them well.

_Planting_: Looks nice in the midground but
I've used it on the foreground for a while too.
Some people even use it in the background!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

GG

What's the light level in your "high light" tank?

tnx
jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

damn, your tank awesome, wish I could see it in color









hint hint


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've got it at 3 watts per G. Grows pretty quick. Received it as leafless
stems in a plant order. Stuck them into the tank to see what they were
and grew this plant!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What's your temperature like? Is it true it doesn't like it warm?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

You know I read that about this plant but I'm growing it at 76 with
no problems. I've also heard from discus people that they're growing
it at much higher temps. So its probably a myth.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

I grew this one for a while and it'll grow at 82-84F just fine-- but at cooler temps (<75F) the leaf size is *much* bigger. I've seen leaves 1.5 inches across when the tank gets really chilled [<68F). I personally prefer this plant at higher temps because when big leaves get invasive, and Cardamine will, it tends to overrun everything and create a sloppy look.

You can control the size of the foliage on this plant easily with the temps, and 75-78 produces the most attractive, IME. In really high light, the foliage will bronze as well-- very nice.

I really like the "fresh" look that this plant gives, but it's a weed in the truest sense. I had to get rid of it.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I grew it for a while, but after a few months the leaves started getting smaller and smaller. I kept the temp at that time over 80

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

